# I have a diploma from Yale University.  It is dated A.D. XV KAL. JUN.



## voltape

Roman date to Gregorian

I have a diploma from Yale University.  It is dated A.D. XV KAL. JUN. ANNO DOMINI MMXV.   According to an old Latin dictionary I have it would be 18 JULY 2015.  Is that correct?  I'm trying with Google converters but they give me other dates.  Does anyone know of a reliable converter in Google?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

This is rather startling. It ought, by classical reckoning, to be 17th May 2015. What 'old Latin dictionary' is voltape using, I wonder?

And no, I should add, I do not know of any reliable Google calendrical 'translator'. I should be surprised (and impressed) if such a thing exists.

Σ


----------



## voltape

Thank you for your help – you are right – I had misinterpreted my old dictionary.  Of course, before the Kalendas of June it has to be May, not July, as I assumed.  According to a table I have prepared A.D.XV KAL JUNIAS would be the 18 MAY, yet you say 17 MAY.  Where am I wrong again?


----------



## voltape

*This is my calculation of :A.D. XV kal junias:*

*18 MAY   = A.D. XV kal junias*

19 MAY = A.D. XIV kal junias

20 MAY =  A.D. XIII kal junias

.................

29 MAY  = A.D. IV kal junias

30 MAY = A.D. III kal junias

31 MAY = Pridie

1  JUNE = Kalendas


----------



## Scholiast

Hello voltape and everyone else.

My turn to confess to error. It was late, and I mis-counted my fingers! Yes, *18*th May.

Cheers,

Σ


----------



## Glenfarclas

"Yale celebrated its 314th graduation on *May 18*[, 2015] following a weekend that included speeches, prize presentations, senior class antics, and the awarding of honorary degrees, among other activities." (source)


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> I do not know of any reliable Google calendrical 'translator'. I should be surprised (and impressed) if such a thing exists.


Something does exist. An example here: Convertitore di data. No English translation available, sorry.


----------

